# Monark Super should I buy? Seller wants $500



## squeedals (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure about this and the price. Any thoughts?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2011)

its priced right prob could bring more since its in decent original shape walk over with $400 cash and see if he'll take that otherwise its a good price at 500


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2011)

the seat may not be right


----------



## squeedals (Sep 5, 2011)

Not too worried about the seat....what I like was what looks like an original survivor with all the parts intact and some cool old decals. Looks like hard rubber tires which would ride like a 45 Willies Jeep.


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with Patrick, $500 seems like the right price. Plus, that bike is going to clean up sooooooo nicely.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Isn't this bike on Ebay? At any rate I agree $500 is a good deal for this bike. v/r Shawn


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 5, 2011)

$500 is fair, but please don't repaint/restore. Just clean it up and ride! The unrestored bikes rock!


----------



## meteor (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice bike. Great color combo.  What is that bar on the back...?   Dru


----------



## teisco (Sep 6, 2011)

You haven't bought this yet? I will if you pass.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 6, 2011)

Bought it for $550. A couple of questions. Does it take 24x2.125 tires? And would these rims work on it if the ones on the bike are too shot? 

Rims:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Gage-HD-...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5645db177a


And Dru.........I will assume the "bar on the back" is a crash bar.


----------



## meteor (Sep 6, 2011)

my assumption is the bike has 26" rims though I don't have enough experience to know for sure by just eyeballing  the photos. the ebay rims are 26" and I'd say no you don't want those. too new and the spokes are heavy gauge which would not have been on this bike. If you can live with some rust (the back rim looks good) you'd be much better off cleaning and lubing the rims/hubs. I'll bet they will work fine. But if you do need to buy wheels, wait to find the correct pair.  Dru


----------



## squeedals (Sep 6, 2011)

I will try to clean up the rims..........and Dru, would these tires work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-24-...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5645eab38d

And I'm going to clean up this bike and leave it....no resto.


----------



## meteor (Sep 6, 2011)

*size of wheels*

you need to find out what size tires are on the rims now and go with that.  probably are 26" -- find out for sure. if 26" then buy 26" x 2.125 tires (not the ones you linked to which are 24").  the tires on bike may be fine...


----------



## squeedals (Sep 6, 2011)

Will do...........just over excited..........this is a gem! The guy I bought if from is delivering it tonight. Can't wait to get my hands on it.......the wife is starting to wonder about me.


----------



## meteor (Sep 6, 2011)

i've been into vintage bamboo rods for awhile and yeah i think bike guys might be worse....i just bought a 1952 Super Deluxe and enjoying the "restoration."  Of course it needs more than I thought.  Keep us informed on condition...


----------



## chitown (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm betting those rims will clean up fine with some CLR Kitchen & Bath cleaner.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12538-Rust-removal-on-chrome-parts

Happy Cleaning & Riding!


----------



## squeedals (Sep 6, 2011)

This bike just cries "keep me the way I am!" and hopefully can buff out the paint to revive it. Have to be careful around the decals........any suggestions on what works good on bringing paint back?? Waxing compound maybe?


----------



## squeedals (Sep 7, 2011)

Got the bike last night. Better than the pics! Even has the PAL paperboy sticker on the back fender. Bad news is the front rim is beyond cleaning up. Tires look original with no dry rot. Paint is ok to poor in some spots but good in others, so I will try to buff it out and leave it. Chrome parts should clean up nice. Rides REAL nice with good spring action, good braking, bearings seem good. Just a cool original unmolested classic. I dated it at a 1953 with the single front spring, although I know there were singles after 53. Will clean it up this weekend and take some better pics and post them.


----------



## dalestuff (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a cool bike!  I'm working on a similar year Monark myself and had contacted the guy who was selling the rims on ebay.  He said they have "Made in Taiwan" on them.  They looked to be just a little narrower than mine.  They did have the raised area around each spoke, are yours that way? How bad is the front rim?



squeedals said:


> Got the bike last night. Better than the pics! Even has the PAL paperboy sticker on the back fender. Bad news is the front rim is beyond cleaning up. Tires look original with no dry rot. Paint is ok to poor in some spots but good in others, so I will try to buff it out and leave it. Chrome parts should clean up nice. Rides REAL nice with good spring action, good braking, bearings seem good. Just a cool original unmolested classic. I dated it at a 1953 with the single front spring, although I know there were singles after 53. Will clean it up this weekend and take some better pics and post them.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 9, 2011)

Well.......the front rim is toast. The back one is worse than the pics.......will look for a good used pair on eBay that will fit. Thin spokes on this bike. Any rim that will take a 26 x .2.125 tire should work.......and if you are not too fussy, a good repro set will do.


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2011)

dalestuff said:


> That is a cool bike!  I'm working on a similar year Monark myself and had contacted the guy who was selling the rims on ebay.  He said they have "Made in Taiwan" on them.  They looked to be just a little narrower than mine.  They did have the raised area around each spoke, are yours that way? How bad is the front rim?




Gary-
I pm'd you the other day about someone else on ebay who had a set of Monark rims from a Super Twin. Check your pm's


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 9, 2011)

*53 Monark Cycle King*

I have this bike I would be into selling or trading. I plan to take it to the Iron Ranch in Vancouver Washington if anyone is interested


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 10, 2011)

The second style springer and larger chainguard make it a 53 or 4. Seems most Monarks had very thin plating on the rims, or they were just silver anodized, because you never see any nice ones!  And those big crash bars on the back were a period aftermarket item.


----------



## ramito (Sep 15, 2011)

*500 yes*

,,,nice bike,,,:o


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 15, 2011)

i wouldn't worry about finding rims for the bike you can find them almost anywhere.


----------



## vulturemotorworks (Sep 21, 2011)

*Firestone*

Cool Bike. My 53' was given to me in a ball,found by my friend in a dumpster. Over the past year i've invested maybe $30 and a lot of love in getting her in riding condition. I know she isnt all original but thats ok I enjoyriding her every chance I get. 
Is there a Monark club out there? If not maybe some of us should start one and create some sort of registry especially for the Supers and Deluxe models

52 5 Star
60 Rollfast
53 Monark
37 Pope
48 Higgins
64 Spaceliner
61 Fire Arrow
65 Western Flyer
47 Wings Marathon
75 Schwinn Fastback


----------

